# zetz soda



## #1twin (Aug 5, 2011)

I just picked up a nice deco ZETZ bottle from a construction site. It is from New Orleans and I think it dates around 56 judging from the mark on the heel of G5556. It also has 7-UP BOT. CO. on it.
 With a heat index over 110 here on the coast, all I could do was walk around scouting the grounds for bottles and marbles. I scored 4 marbles and a hand full of bottles. This was my best bottle because I have never seen one before. I can't wait for the weather to cool down enough for a dig.  Thanks for looking,  Marvin


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, that fully embossed Zetz bottle is very cool.  Is that one a 6oz or 10oz?  I'm lookin' for the 6.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 5, 2011)

That is indeed nice.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 5, 2011)

...looks bigger than a six or a ten.
 From the photo it takes up a lot of the pickup bed.


----------



## #1twin (Aug 5, 2011)

It has 10 oz on the base. It would be great to get a 6 oz one now that I have learned there is one. 
 Yeah fishnuts.....I like to never have gotten the whole thing in the truck[]  Thanks for the replies and info.   Marvin


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2011)

hey marvin great find!!!!!!!!!! i love it!


----------



## wonkapete (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Marvin, you know, Mobile had a Zetz bottler too.  It was on Holcombe Ave. in the 1940s.  They are all ACLs though.  The bottler wasn't here too long, so they are pretty tough to find, so be on the lookout!


----------

